# "Killer" Powerheads



## DemsaoniGuy (Sep 27, 2007)

I recently purchased used tank to add to my collection and was given a bunch of aacesories, including four powerheads. The model number is either PH-402 or powerhead-402. They put out up to 270GPH. I believe they are a little bit of an older model but made by Hagen. Well I tried them out in the tanks I already have set up and lost a half dozen fish! They were sucked up by the intake and apparently couldn't escape the suction and were gruesomely killed. I do have fish that are plenty big enough to not get sucked up but lots of otehrs still growing. I have since removed them but would like to continue use. How can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Either put a strainer or a sponge on the intake. I had a small angelfish get sucked up in a powerhead once, it made me feel awful. I'm really careful now to make sure there is something on the end of the powerhead to keep that from happening again.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

in my parents tank we had a penguin 330 that the bottom intake strainer piece fell off (they since changed the design, the replacement one i bought for it is like the new 350b) anyway, sucked a betta into the filter. wasnt pretty there were fin parts everywere.

since then i have been super carefull about things like that. unfortunatly it takes a negative experiance for it to really sink in


----------



## DemsaoniGuy (Sep 27, 2007)

If I can't find a strainer that will fit and have to go the sponge route, how much flow will i lose? And how often will I need to rinse out the sponge. I had originally planned on having the powerheads buried under rocks so they can't be seen but if I'll have to clean out the sponge every week it won't be worth it. I'd just have to leave them exposed.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I had a colony of 7 Clown Loaches remove a prefilter and swim single file into the propellor of a Mag Drive 2400 gph pump...


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an AC70 (802) and I use their prefilter attachment. It is pretty big, but you can not believe how well it polishes water. I bought a 12pk ($20) of filter sponges for it and change it once a month. Water is crystal clear.


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an AC70 (802) and I use their prefilter attachment. It is pretty big, but you can not believe how well it polishes water. I bought a 12pk ($20) of filter sponges for it and change it once a month. Water is crystal clear.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Powerheads are known for their abilities to suck, trap and kill fish.  A strainer on the P.H. helps...may save a few fish. 8)


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is the filter for the 402..
http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=119&PROD_ID=01005750020101


----------



## DemsaoniGuy (Sep 27, 2007)

Appreciate the help.

Some of you though need to know there is a difference between a powerhead and a powerfilter.


----------

